# Items that are worth big value?



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey Bell Tree peeps.
Just wanted to put this out here so I have reference for the future.

Of late I have been picking up items that may or may not be considered an item of big value or rare value, these items include: gems such as sapphires, pitfall seeds and maybe fortune cookie items from the nook store. 

So my question is: are these considered valuable and what other items are quite valuable as well. I really only ask because the re-tail store doesn't give me much of a measure of what are and aren't more so just the price and not how rare or valuable one might be and how rare an item is to stumble across.

If there is already a list out there I would be ever so grateful to grab it so I know what to hold on to.

Thanks
Scoot


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 5, 2013)

Valuable when you sell them to Re-tail or valuable when you sell them to someone here in the community? Because those are 2 different questions.

Generally, things that you can't order from the catalog are valuable to the community, but the more rare it is, the more valuable. So you can get more bells from the community for Nintendo items than you can from Re-tail, though as people get more fortune cookies themselves, I don't know if it'll stay that way.

The things you get most money from Re-tail for are sharks and beetles. Period. Nothing else really gives that much money. Fossils give a few thousand too, though you can usually get more money for fossils by putting them in the flea market space and having a villager buy.


----------



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you Star. This is really all I wanted to know what items were at the most top I guess.


----------

